# Red color and temperament



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

I haven't had any experience with that, but many people say that light-colored poodles tend to be a bit more hyper than brown or black. If reds are more hyper than other colors, I would guess that the reason is the breeders focused more on achieving good coloring than good temperament; which is likely since I believe the red color was only recently introduced to Standards (correct me if I'm wrong). I doubt it is the color itself that causes "loopyness", but the breeding. 
I once found the website of a breeder in Vermont that breeds reds with an emphasis on good temperament; unfortunately I cannot remember her name. 
Does this help at all?

And why were you afraid of posting? We're really very friendly.


----------



## vltz (Aug 18, 2008)

mpoorbaugh said:


> our friend and dog trainer said the dogs with red color are all a little "loopy" in her estimation. When I quizzed her further she said they are more hyper, bark more and are less intelligent.


Uh oh....I've recently put down a deposit on a red pup, only because my favorite color is red. I never would've thought that color would affect temperament. This should be interesting........
V


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

No, color does not affect temperament. The dogs that were bred and their personalities as well as how the pups are raised (both by the breeder and by you) are ultimately going to decide.


----------



## vltz (Aug 18, 2008)

Kela said:


> No, color does not affect temperament. The dogs that were bred and their personalities as well as how the pups are raised (both by the breeder and by you) are ultimately going to decide.


That makes more sense to me!
V


----------



## ChickyChat (Sep 1, 2008)

My red standard is a delta therapy dog, She has a wonderful temperament! What he said is so incorrect!


----------



## Angie (Aug 31, 2008)

I have a light apricot that has the BEST temperament. I usually do my own grooming but after throwing out my back at an agility trial I had to take Albert to a groomer. She was a standard breeder. She told me apricots are usually loopy. I told her not my Albert. He has two agility titles, and a very calm temperament. Albert comes from an agility breeder that also did therapy work. I don't think the color affects the temperament. The temperaments of the ancestors affect the temperament. BTW, when I picked up Albert from the groomer she couldn't stop complimenting him.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I believe this rumor came about because of the "Red Rage Syndrome" they say happens in American Cocker Spaniels. 

The temperament of the animal has nothing to do with color in any breed.

I know right now "red" Standard poodles are a fad and I know of some breeders who dyed puppies coats to make more "red". When choosing a dog do so on it temperament not its coat color


----------



## ChickyChat (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm still searching for that PERFECT PURPLE POODLE!!!!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Aww, don't be afraid to say anything! People can come off harsh, 
but sometimes it educates you more in the end. 

Good luck finding your perfect poodle!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

ChickyChat said:


> I'm still searching for that PERFECT PURPLE POODLE!!!!


Haha here I am!


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't know about standards but my friend has 4 or 5 red and apricot toy poodles and each has a different temperement. They are all being handled and interacted with in the same way. The difference, as some postings suggest, is in their breeding.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

My ginger is red and she is smart as a whip! agile, amazing really! She could be a show dog but I am not into that. She is very regal too.


----------



## Rick Bryant (Nov 22, 2020)

Kela said:


> No, color does not affect temperament. The dogs that were bred and their personalities as well as how the pups are raised (both by the breeder and by you) are ultimately going to decide.


Think of a family of humans with variation in hair color. Do certain colors beget different intelligence. The hair color gene is not responsible for the intelligence of any animal ( certain gene combinations may cause problems),but not that marker, it pertains to the development of skin and not brain development.


----------



## Boats (Oct 22, 2020)

The most hyper Poodles I've been around were a chocolate mini and a white standard. Our new red spoo is no different than any other poo puppy. He's in the mouthy adolescents stage and does nothing outside the norm for his age.


----------



## Penneyjo (Jan 15, 2021)

My 13 week old red standard is the most calm dog I have ever owned. He acts like an old man. We have had zero problems with biting and chewing. When he tried to bite we just cleared our throats and gave him a disappointing look. He was so sensitive he would stop immediately. We actually are thinking about getting a second poodle puppy because this one has been so easy. We have a great breeder that seems to breed her dogs based on temperament. Both of the parents of my poodle were really laid back. If you would like to know who my breeder was and the parents of my dog it would increase your chances of a solid dog. Just reply if you would like to know.


----------



## Cano (Sep 15, 2021)

Penneyjo said:


> My 13 week old red standard is the most calm dog I have ever owned. He acts like an old man. We have had zero problems with biting and chewing. When he tried to bite we just cleared our throats and gave him a disappointing look. He was so sensitive he would stop immediately. We actually are thinking about getting a second poodle puppy because this one has been so easy. We have a great breeder that seems to breed her dogs based on temperament. Both of the parents of my poodle were really laid back. If you would like to know who my breeder was and the parents of my dog it would increase your chances of a solid dog. Just reply if you would like to know.


Hello, I am looking to adopt a red standard poodle. I will appreciate if you can give me your dog’s breeder’s phone number. 
thank you


----------

